# New additions



## M Kurps (Mar 19, 2009)

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/picture.php?albumid=991&pictureid=12751

Two new additions to the family of Diamond doves. I will have to keep an eye on the little one.
Kurps


----------



## c.hert (Jan 15, 2010)

Just amazing-so tiny--I have some of them as well--it all started off with a wild one that I trapped in the yard--and then the rest came along from bad places--I won't let mine have babies--Would you like to have some more of these precious birds for I can mail you a whole batch-and as you know the music they make is worthy of praise especially since they are watch birds for different sounds of the night...and the eggs are so very very tiny--such a miracle--Thanks for sharing---c.hert


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Awww, so cute! I had a pair of diamond doves a few years ago. Mrs. Choo-choo needed a mate so we bought her one. Didn't even notice the band on him (their bands are really tiny!). They never built a nest, but they sat together all the time, so close they looked like a two-headed dove  When he passed, I was able to easily slip his band off his foot, and noticed it was a '95. That made him about 11 or 12 years old - no wonder they didn't raise anything! Oh well, they're great little birds anyways!


----------



## M Kurps (Mar 19, 2009)

c.hert said:


> Just amazing-so tiny--I have some of them as well--it all started off with a wild one that I trapped in the yard--and then the rest came along from bad places--I won't let mine have babies--Would you like to have some more of these precious birds for I can mail you a whole batch-and as you know the music they make is worthy of praise especially since they are watch birds for different sounds of the night...and the eggs are so very very tiny--such a miracle--Thanks for sharing---c.hert


Thanks for the offer but not at the moment. If I change my mind I'll let you know. They are very tiny. I'm amazed you have so many. They do startle easy at night sometimes but not that often, I'm surprised they see somewhat at night. Thanks
Kurps


----------



## M Kurps (Mar 19, 2009)

MaryOfExeter said:


> Awww, so cute! I had a pair of diamond doves a few years ago. Mrs. Choo-choo needed a mate so we bought her one. Didn't even notice the band on him (their bands are really tiny!). They never built a nest, but they sat together all the time, so close they looked like a two-headed dove  When he passed, I was able to easily slip his band off his foot, and noticed it was a '95. That made him about 11 or 12 years old - no wonder they didn't raise anything! Oh well, they're great little birds anyways!


Wow he was old. People do band them just like any other raised bird,the bands are very tiny and hard to find.
Kurps


----------



## EgypSwiftLady (Jan 14, 2008)

Those two are sooo cute & tiny. 

I just love d. doves, we have two hens, they always make me smile when they coo it's such a tiny call... compared to the Ringnecks we have.


----------



## M Kurps (Mar 19, 2009)

EgypSwiftLady said:


> Those two are sooo cute & tiny.
> 
> I just love d. doves, we have two hens, they always make me smile when they coo it's such a tiny call... compared to the Ringnecks we have.


They are something aren't they. 
Kurps


----------

